# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اى زول يطالب بالمحترفين   . .  يتذكر اولا امكانيات النادى الضعيفة و شكاوى الفيفا المابترحم

## الصاااااقعة

*المثل الشعبي  يقول مد كراعك قدر لحافك ..
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*اولا لا بد من اعادة المفكوكينثانيا اذا فى باقى حيل  التسجيل يكون لاعبين  وطنيين . .
                        	*

----------


## عمر سعيد

*ولا جايبين همهم . .هسي في زول عاقل بيدفع لي حارس زي جمال سالم عشرة الف دولار في الشهر . . ده رأيي حتى لما كان في المريخ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اذا صلح حال المريخ ستصلح التسجيلات

دايرين قوية منتخبة تفيد النادي

*

----------

